# Feeding live animals to my GSD



## Jeff_s (Mar 10, 2009)

I know that this could make some people upset, I am not doing this purposely. I have a serious question about feeding my 11 Week old GSP.

First of all, I would like to know if this could cause health risks. I already feed my pup a 100% raw diet, but because I live on a farm, she seems eager to go after the wild rabbits and such. I believe this could also be beneficial in developing her prey drive?

Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What are your training goals for your dog that you want to develop her prey drive? Personally it is not something I would encourage as it could lead to training issues down the road. If she caught an occasional one, no big deal but to actually encourage it I do not think I would.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Not to mention the very high chance that the pups would contract worms, etc.....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with the above.You could end up loosing a lot of animals that you wanted to keep .Or She could end up getting into trouble at someone else's yard.I would discourage it.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think you really need to develop prey drive in a GSD, IMO


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another vote for...not a good idea.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LaraI don't think you really need to develop prey drive in a GSD, IMO


Depends on what you want to do with the dog. Some things are really hard to train if there is no prey drive. But in the case mentioned above, I wouldn't train them to go after animals. I have a few that do it on their own, luckily in 9 yrs only 1 rabbit has been captured by the dogs, luckily the dogs know leave it, but some (Oxana) has such drive, at least she's slowed in her golden years. 

Oh and as for the going after other things, when I was a toddler we had a spaniel named Betsy (I was only a few yrs old). She was killed after getting into the neighbors chicken coop and killing them (2nd time) so be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess I should have said no need to develop prey drive in mine! LOL

My poor cats, I had to take the bell collar off Cheetah because as soon as Harley heard it he'd take off to corner him.

If the cats are outside, the dogs' chase instinct kicks in & they will chase my two cats. Bunny has always stood up to them, so if they corner her, she just sits there & looks at them, they usually end up backing out of the corner.

Cheetah, I never saw a cat jump over a fence so fast!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Jackson has decided that kitty is fun to chase, just not fun to catch. Iris had nailed him a few times, blue boy. Only had to get nailed once to leave her alone.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Same here, I had to watch them so closely when they were young because I didn't want one of them to lose an eye, due to cornering Bunny.

Like I tell my DH all the time, I've never seen a scratch on the dogs or any blood, so I think we're doing okay.

When they were maybe 3-4 months they were pestering Bunny, next thing Harley is racing out with Bunny clinging to his side, she doesn't mess around.

If the cats are laying by me, the dogs get jealous. The other day Bunny was next to me, Harley just reached out one of his big paws, probably just touched her, but she snarled & jumped off the bed, two seconds later she started to chase Brody for what Harley did to her! Poor Brody couldn't get up on the bed fast enough.

The pups also have a special bark, that means Bunny is blocking the doorway they want to go out & mom has to come & call Bunny or stand between the cat & dogs, LOL Never a dull moment here.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jeff_sFirst of all, I would like to know if this could cause health risks. I already feed my pup a 100% raw diet, but because I live on a farm, she seems eager to go after the wild rabbits and such. I believe this could also be beneficial in developing her prey drive?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,

My guys constantly catch, kill and eat wild rabbits on our 3 acres.

They did this back when we raised chickens and meat rabbits. The dogs were smart enough to know the difference between what they COULD go after and what they could not.

Here's Remi, eating his chicken leg quarter next to Roscoe, eatring his feed:










I have many pictures (on my home pc) of the dogs with the chickens.

If you TEACH the dog what they cannot chase (like our cats) then it is not a problem if they do chase other (wild) animals.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

What kind of bird is Roscoe? a chicken? it's hard to tell.
Remi sure seems to be enjoying his dinner. I'm thinking more & more of putting my boys on 100% raw diet & getting them off the dry food, 

they're on Pro Plan now, but won't eat it unless I put something in it, some ground meat or cottage cheese. I think they would take to the raw really well.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

What a great photo!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Roscoe was a chicken (he's gone now







).


----------

